# I don't like the new BBS



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't like the new BBS.  

It has too many great features and is too easy to use.  Because of that I find myself checking in too frequently and spending too much time on the BBS.  It's clearly an "attractive nuisance" and a real hazard for those of us with internet addictions.

How about we do a System Restore!!!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 16, 2005)

It is great - sure glad that I am retired or the company's internet cops would be after me


----------



## Dave M (Jun 16, 2005)

Complain, complain, complain!

Can't you try to be positive, Steve?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 16, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Complain, complain, complain!
> 
> Can't you try to be positive, Steve?


OK - I'm positive that I'm getting sucked in.


----------



## Patri (Jun 16, 2005)

Whew! I was fearing we had a crank on the board. I agree with his sentiments. I'm starting to forget what the old TUG looked like. I do remember there were lightbulbs....


----------



## Sydney (Jun 16, 2005)

Some people are just never happy. 

Syd


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 16, 2005)

*The glass is half full*

Steve,

I don't think you would have had the motivation to change to your great new name without the Tug BBS change.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 17, 2005)

I also find that I am reading more on the BBS than before.  Must get a new job


----------



## boyblue (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't think my visits have changed (before & after work and maybe a sneek peek if we have a hot Carolinian post going) but I'm sure my posts are down a bit


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 30, 2005)

I really can't stand the search function....it's just way too fast. Now I can't do my nails while I wait.


----------



## BigGag (Jun 30, 2005)

I like it.  You just have to get use to it!


----------

